# Sick Angelfish?



## letsgowildcats (Mar 30, 2012)

My angel has been acting strange. She has not been eating(that I have seen) in the last week or so, and has been hanging around the heater mostly. Every once in a while she'll swim around, but ultimately ends up by the heater, swimming up and down. Her coloration has been fine, and there is only one little spot where her fin might've been nipped. The aquarium is well established with tons of plants, and weekly 20% water changes religiously. Any advice would be highly appreciated.

I do plan on setting up a 10 gallon hospital later in the evening with an extra filter and filter bag that has been sitting in the main tank's filter, along with a heater. 

Note: I have raised the temperature to 84 degrees. Tank specs and stocking is on my signature below.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Could you get a pic of her?whats the water params?temp before raising it,ammonia nitrite nitrate.


----------



## letsgowildcats (Mar 30, 2012)

Will post those in a couple hours when I get home. I gradually raised it from 79 to 84 within the span of a couple hours. Maybe she's just stressed from adding more fish to the tank within the last month or so. I have added in the 5 cherry barbs, 2 tetras, and the 4 platies(gradually of course). Her stripes have been showing fairly boldly lately, they tend to show rather lightly usually.


----------



## letsgowildcats (Mar 30, 2012)

Update: Tested the water, 0 ammonia, 20ppm nitrates, 0 ppm nitrites. Couldn't get a good picture due to the angles(no fish sit still when you want them to), but she looks pretty darn healthy, aside from the behavior. I have a hospital tank set up but am going to wait until after feeding time to put her in to see if she'll eat.


----------



## navigator black (Jan 3, 2012)

Look along her back, from the slope of her head to her dorsal. See if you can spot a dustiness on her scales - sometimes a slightly yellowish cast. Her behavior is consistent with velvet (oodinium sp), a common parasite. 

It could also be other things, but that's the one I'd look for first.


----------



## letsgowildcats (Mar 30, 2012)

Thanks a lot for the responses! Here are some pics. The coloration on the back does seem a little blurred... I honestly haven't paid attention to what it normally looks like either. I hope there's nothing and it's just stress. If she eats twice tomorrow I'll probably put her back in the main tank.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Have you trued some different foods to entice the fish to eat? My Angels go crazy over frozen bloodworms. Try throwing in a few and see what happens. Nice looking fish.


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

Ive got a pair(two brothers) of some phillipine blue angels that do this exact same thing, however mine do eat but the fish in picture looks to be ok, the colors are awesome I got another male tri bar like yours but only 3 not 4 black bars that only looks like that when he is excited.

try frozen hikari bloodworms itll eat.


----------



## letsgowildcats (Mar 30, 2012)

I do feed them a variety of foods twice a day. In the mornings its usually some TetraMin flakes, and in the evening I give them brine shrimp flakes. Occasionally I'll feed them some tiny cichlid sinking pellets. I'll try to introduce them to some different foods as well.

She was looking pale in the hospital this morning, not a hint of those stripes were showing as she sulked at the bottom. I moved her back to the main tank and she perked right back up.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

SHe is a beauty!

Angels love almost anything,i feed mine flakes,frozen,gel,and sometimes live foods.She could have been upset about the other fish in her territory and could have been staking claim to one spot.My two have claimed the entire tank though lol.


----------



## letsgowildcats (Mar 30, 2012)

I am pleased to say that my Angelfish is back to normal. As Majerah said, she was probably just claiming new territory. Thanks for all the replies!


----------

